# Shade for Blot Powder?



## k.a.t (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey guys! I was just wondering, if i'm an NC20/25 in SFF what shade would i buy in the blot powder? O and also would you reccommend the pressed version instead of the loose? I'm looking to both set my foundation with it and for touch-ups.

Thanks! 

(sorry if something similar has been posted, i tried searching but found nothing)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 28, 2008)

Blot powder has very little pigmentation, so it won't cover up your other makeup, like blush, if you apply it throughout the day.  I use the medium dark and i'm an nc25.  It doesn't look dark or weird at all.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm NC25 and I use the blot pressed in medium.  The medium still is very light...not what you'd expect "medium" to look like.  I think the medium shade would be perfect for you.


----------



## Myosotis (Jun 28, 2008)

I am NW20 and Medium Dark is just perfect for me. I use the pressed version because it is small and fits in my purse.


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 28, 2008)

The medium dark would be good for you but I'd recommend to test it on your face before buying it, just to be sure. And I'd def pick the pressed one, it's much more convenient: you could bring it with you at work and use the little puff that comes with it to apply the powder.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 29, 2008)

i'd recommend medium.  pressed and loose are meant to be used in different ways.  

loose contains talc, which is a stabilizer, so its gonna help keep your foundation on longer.  you only wanna use this once during the day, to set your makeup with.  you DO NOT want to touch up with it.  the talc also causes it to build, so you're gonna get layers and layers of buildup ifyou use it more than once.

pressed, however, can be used to set your makeup with, but its not gonna do anything to help it stay on longer.  but a plus is that you can touch up throughout the day without adding layers.  plus, you can pop it in your purse and go.

i'd recommend getting both-loose for setting foundation at home, and pressed for touchups on the go.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i'd recommend medium.  pressed and loose are meant to be used in different ways.  

loose contains talc, which is a stabilizer, so its gonna help keep your foundation on longer.  you only wanna use this once during the day, to set your makeup with.  you DO NOT want to touch up with it.  the talc also causes it to build, so you're gonna get layers and layers of buildup ifyou use it more than once.

pressed, however, can be used to set your makeup with, but its not gonna do anything to help it stay on longer.  but a plus is that you can touch up throughout the day without adding layers.  plus, you can pop it in your purse and go.

i'd recommend getting both-loose for setting foundation at home, and pressed for touchups on the go._

 
doesn't pressed contain talc too though? i've seen it on the list of ingredients on my box


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_doesn't pressed contain talc too though? i've seen it on the list of ingredients on my box_

 
nope
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  not the pressed.


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm NW20/25 and use Medium Dark. I prefer pressed.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh ok thanks all! I have a cheapo loose powder at home which i use to set my foundation right now and it's ok i guess so i think i'll be looking into the pressed first so i can touch up throughout the day.

BTW i have just done a foundation test and i actually found that i'm NC15/20 would the medium still be ok for me or should i go for the light?

TIA


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 29, 2008)

Go for the Medium one! And no worries: it's so sheer you can't go wrong!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_Go for the Medium one! And no worries: it's so sheer you can't go wrong!_

 
lol ok thank you!


----------



## aimee (Jun 30, 2008)

yea its really sheer and i dont use it to set my foundation just to touch up so i got the pressed one to carry around


----------



## static_universe (Jun 30, 2008)

So if I get the pressed blot powder, which brush am I going to want to use? Or just use the puff in the container?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *static_universe* 

 
_So if I get the pressed blot powder, which brush am I going to want to use? Or just use the puff in the container?_

 
use a large powder brush like the 150 to set your foundation.  to touch up with on the go, use the cotton puff that comes with it.  depending on how oily you are and how often you touch up, you'll wanna replace the cotton puff ever month or so.  if you aren't very oily and only touch up a couple times a day, then the puff with last as long as the powder does.


----------



## aimee (Jul 1, 2008)

i use the cotton puff for the pressed one because i dont take my brush with me
but i buy another cotton puff seperately and use the new one when the powder is half full (i got oily skin)...but thats just me haha


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 1, 2008)

I use Mac 182 buffer brush. I think it's better to use a dense brush.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm an NC20, I wear Medium blot powder. I prefer loose, it is so beautiful...It's like airbrushed skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do understand why people buy the pressed, it's convenient, and if you're oily you may need to touch up throughout the day and loose can uhhh tend to be a problem on the go! I have dry skin so I don't touch up with blot powder during the day, I just LOVE it to set my foundation in the morning. I use a 150 brush or a 187 if my 150 is covered in something else lol


----------



## anshu7 (Jul 2, 2008)

medium for sure.and i would recommend pressed. for application u can use any powder brush or even the skunk u use for roundation application
hth


----------



## cipelica (Jul 2, 2008)

I am NC25 and I use Blot Pressed in Medium for 3 years now. Woundn't change it for the world.


----------

